# طلب كتاب --- DataBase



## POISON (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ... 

اخواني و أخواتي .. 

أنا أبحث عن كتاب يتعلق بــ ( Data Base ) .. عندي ثلاثة كتب فإذا توفر واحد منهم على الأقل أكون له من الشاكرين .. يا ليت أن يكون الكتاب جودة عالية مع الصور و الرسومات التوضيحية متوفرة ( لأني و جدت أحد الكتب لكنه لا يحتوي أي صورة على الإطلاق) .. 

الكتب المطلوبة ..

Database Systems Concepts > Author : A.Sliberschatz, H.F.Korth & S.Sudrshan > Puplisher: McGraw Hill > latest edition 


Fundemntals of Database Systems > Author: Ramez Elmasri & S.B. Navathe > Puplisher: Addison Wesley 2000 > 3rd Edition


Database Systems: A practical Approach to Design , Implementation & Management > Author: ConnollyThomas & Begg Carylon > 5th Edition


طلب اخر لو سمحتم ... في حال توفر أي من الكتب يا ليت لو يتم رفعها على موقع غير ( rapidshare.com , meagaupload.com , filefactory.com ) بسبب وجود بروكسي من مزود الخدمة و لا أستطيع تحميل الملفات منها .. 4shared.com موقع جيد على سبيل المثال ..

شكرا جزيلاً ..​


----------

